# [SOLVED] PIX 506e problem(s) - help!



## ferbert (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Yes - I am pretty new to Cisco - and I have a little 506E that I love. I got it working with my first scenario where I have one server that is my web, and e-mail server. I also opened the RDP port so I can remote into it. The IP's for the old server are internal 192.168.1.23 name ferbweb - external 71.12.111.219 name ferbwebpub. Now - I need to add another server in the exact same way with the same ports 80, 25, and 3389 open to the outside - IP's internal 192.168.1.31 name ferbmail and external 71.12.111.220 name ferbmailpub. I can get to all of these ports on the new server on the inside network - so that is not the problem. So, I went into the config, copied the statements for the old server, and changed them for the new server and added them to the config. I can still get to the old server from the outside fine, but cannot get to any ports on the the new server from the outside at all. I have done a lot of research, and cannot find what I am doing wrong. Any help would be appreciated. Knowing me - it will be something simple. The new config is below... thanks!

PIX Version 6.3(5)
interface ethernet0 auto
interface ethernet1 100full
nameif ethernet0 outside security0
nameif ethernet1 inside security100
hostname ferbpix
domain-name ferbert.com
fixup protocol dns maximum-length 512
fixup protocol ftp 21
fixup protocol h323 h225 1720
fixup protocol h323 ras 1718-1719
fixup protocol http 80
fixup protocol rsh 514
fixup protocol rtsp 554
fixup protocol sip 5060
fixup protocol sip udp 5060
fixup protocol skinny 2000
fixup protocol smtp 25
fixup protocol sqlnet 1521
fixup protocol tftp 69
names
name 192.168.1.23 ferbweb
name 71.12.111.219 ferbwebpub
name 192.168.1.31 ferbmail
name 71.12.111.220 ferbmailpub
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbwebpub eq www
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbwebpub eq smtp
access-list outside_in permit udp any host ferbwebpub eq www
access-list outside_in permit udp any host ferbwebpub eq 3389
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbwebpub eq 3389
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbmailpub eq www
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbmailpub eq smtp
access-list outside_in permit udp any host ferbmailpub eq www
access-list outside_in permit udp any host ferbmailpub eq 3389
access-list outside_in permit tcp any host ferbmailpub eq 3389
access-list inside_out permit ip any any
access-list inside_out permit icmp any any
pager lines 24
icmp permit any inside
mtu outside 1500
mtu inside 1500
ip address outside 71.12.111.218 255.255.255.248
ip address inside 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
ip audit info action alarm
ip audit attack action alarm
pdm logging informational 100
pdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 0 0
static (inside,outside) ferbwebpub ferbweb netmask 255.255.255.255 0 0
static (inside,outside) ferbmailpub ferbmail netmask 255.255.255.255 0 0
access-group outside_in in interface outside
access-group inside_out in interface inside
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 71.12.111.217 1
timeout xlate 0:05:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 rpc 0:10:00 h225 1:00:00
timeout h323 0:05:00 mgcp 0:05:00 sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00
timeout sip-disconnect 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00
timeout uauth 0:05:00 absolute
aaa-server TACACS+ protocol tacacs+
aaa-server TACACS+ max-failed-attempts 3
aaa-server TACACS+ deadtime 10
aaa-server RADIUS protocol radius
aaa-server RADIUS max-failed-attempts 3
aaa-server RADIUS deadtime 10
aaa-server LOCAL protocol local
http server enable
http 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server community public
no snmp-server enable traps
floodguard enable
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
dhcpd address 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.254 inside
dhcpd lease 3600
dhcpd ping_timeout 750
dhcpd auto_config outside
terminal width 80

More on this and may be related - after rebooting the PIX - the server ferbmail/ferbmailpub cannot get to the internet any more. If I change the internal Ip address on the server - it can once again get to the internet. Something that may be related - on the 1 server that can get to the internet (ferbweb) - if I go to whatismyip.com - it is the external IP of the PIX - 71.12.111.218. Shouldn't the server NAT out to the external IP address assigned - 71.12.111.219?


----------



## ragazzid (May 31, 2011)

*Re: PIX 506e problem(s) - help!*

ok, u didn't have to put all those information here...

1. u could create a object-group for the ports..

2. if you need to allow a new inside server you have two options:
2.1 - do you have a range of valid public ip address that you own?
2.1 - do you know how to do a PAT

After you answer my questions I can help you


----------



## ferbert (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: PIX 506e problem(s) - help!*

I found out what my problem was. I don't know why - but it was the external IP address of 71.12.111.220. I changed the address to 221 in the range - and it works fine. I am going to have my ISP change my range of IP's, and see if all of them will then function with the firewall. THanks for the reponses.


----------



## ragazzid (May 31, 2011)

glad to hear it's working now


----------

